# EZ Wheel brush - what am i doing wrong?



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

Read the reviews and following the demise of my Auto Finesse 'like a wheel woolie' i bought the EZ wheel brush. The big bottle brush looking thing with blue bristles.

Tried in on my 3 series and the missus A class and i cant get on with it.

I just couldnt brush the dirt off. Just left stripes through the dirt. The further into the barrel of the wheel i tried, the worse it got.
Edit - deffo wasnt trying to use it on the face - just the gaps of the spokes where spoke/face/barrel meet and then into the barrel itself

And the spray back of the damn thing was terrible. 

Any pointers? (ive already ordered a genuine Wheel woolie)


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

riskypicker said:


> Read the reviews and following the demise of my Auto Finesse 'like a wheel woolie' i bought the EZ wheel brush. The big bottle brush looking thing with blue bristles.
> 
> Tried in on my 3 series and the missus A class and i cant get on with it.
> 
> ...


Get another wheel wollie, I had a simlar bush to the EZ and they are not for wheels, I use a halfords microfiber brush

https://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/sponges-brushes-buckets/halfords-microfibre-wheel-brush?cm_mmc=Google+PLA-_-Car+Cleaning-_-Sponges,+Brushes+&+Buckets-_-975854&istCompanyId=b8708c57-7a02-4cf6-b2c0-dc36b54a327e&istItemId=ptmxxrpmw&istBid=tztx&_$ja=tsid:94971|cid:865695745|agid:43902125175|tid:aud-297219198449la-327137099987|crid:202397318319|nw:g|rnd:2723952745396551935|dvc:c|adp:1o2|mt:|loc:1006563&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIn6CZ7N-A3QIVAbDtCh0oNw9UEAQYAiABEgJ7x_D_BwE

Cleans the barrels great and is cheap, obviously this wont do the whole wheel, I use it with https://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/...-cloth-and-drying-towels/?553983100&0&cc5_133

and a small brush

I use the Halfords to clean the barrels, the MIT for the face and a detailing brush for lug nuts, valve stem and the 3SDM logo


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

I've never had a problem with mine, which is going strong after 5 years! What I do is load it with soapy water, insert through spokes and twist at the same time, then agitate from side to side, rinse and repeat with the brush, then hosepipe or PW to rinse. Hope that helps!

Edit: As said above, they are not for the faces of the wheels, but rather for cleaning the barrels!


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

ive got the small one and the big one never had a problem.


----------



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

Id basically sprayed on my BH Auto wheels and on the first wheel the spray off the brush was bad enough and the result i was getting was so bad that i didnt fancy auto wheels in my eye so i jet washed it off instead.

Coated the wheel in snowfoam after that and again tried the brush to aggitate - same story. 

Actually ended up doing the whole thing with the medium like a wheel woolie and bashing my knuckles.


----------



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

ffrs1444 said:


> ive got the small one and the big one never had a problem.


Can you share your technique?


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I had similar experience to the OP; the trick is as per transtek says ' load it with cleaning solution plus loads of movement and rotation'

I gave up with mine, it took too long and too much movement to get my wheels clean , and i had enough dirty wash spray over me to need a full decon afterwards myself. 

I'm now using a small 'finger mitt' for the faces / spokes and a woolie type for the barrels. No spray/splashes on me and wheel done in under two minutes each.


When the EZ Brush was launched it was probably the best option at the time, but woolies and microfibre wands have surpassed it now


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

riskypicker said:


> Id basically sprayed on my BH Auto wheels and on the first wheel the spray off the brush was bad enough and the result i was getting was so bad that i didnt fancy auto wheels in my eye so i jet washed it off instead.
> 
> Coated the wheel in snowfoam after that and again tried the brush to aggitate - same story.
> 
> Actually ended up doing the whole thing with the medium like a wheel woolie and bashing my knuckles.


I think this is where you're going wrong by using it dry as a means to agitate product. It's best used after your pre-wash/foam with a bucket of shampoo.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

riskypicker said:


> Can you share your technique?


Spray smart wheels on and brush left and right and backwards and forwards as with any brush.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've got wheel woolies and EZ detail brushes. I only use the large wheel woolie on wheels with very large gaps between the spokes - like my A7 rotors. Pretty much all other cars I use the EZ or Daytona type brushes. Each have their place and as I find the EZ brushes more usable on more wheel types I would say they are better - and I use them much more than the wheel woolies. The methods described above are the way to use them, load them up, and use rotationally - this avoids any spray back too.


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

This is what I do for wheels :
Apply sonax fe to dry wheel , allow to dwell 5 min, jet wash off.
Bucket warm water with shampoo and brushes 
Ez detail for barrels
Dooka wheel mitt for faces
Small detail brush for nuts and valve stem etc
Tyre brush.

I start with barrels using plenty of water, dipping brush frequently. I find the ez really good at cleaning the hubs and Calipers too.

Then the faces with the mitt and small detail brush. 

Then the tyres . 

Good rinse down followed sometimes with wash coat . 

Works well for most wheels. 

A knee pad is very handy too.


----------



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

I tend to use a little stool on wheels when im doing mine.


----------

